# (Women only) Extremely embarrasing women's issue, please help if you can



## ibssufferer360 (Dec 16, 2008)

This is very embarrassing and I have trouble even typing it up, but I need to get some help figuring out how to make this problem go away, so here goes (hope you don't get too grossed out)...I have leaky gas, which is talked about a lot on this forum. I don't have the kind that comes out from the pores, I have the kind from flatulence. When I am on my period the smell is even worse and smells like rotten blood (and leaky gas together) and it reeks everywhere and there is nothing I have found to cover up the smell. I'm wondering why if I have leaky gas coming from my bum is it smelling down there also? It makes no sense to me. Also, even after my period stops, the smell still lingers for 3-4 days. I have not always had this, even when I had leaky gas, it started about a year and a half ago and I have had lg for over 4 years.Please give advice on anything I can do to make the smell go away.Thanks.


----------



## 20960 (Sep 16, 2006)

Well it sounds like the problem may be a vaginal problem more than just leaky gas seeing as it gets worse when your on your period. But on the other hand sometimes Ibs symptoms escalate when you are on your period. ANyways id say go to the gyno and ask them about it. It may be embarrasing but doctors hear embarrassing things all day long so it probably wont freak them out. Sorry i couldnt be more help! Mabe see if a birth control pill will help.


----------



## Ausie one (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi have you tried De Gas?? I have that when I have a lot of gas and found it very good.I also would talk to your doctor as you might need a curet. But I would see what he says, but try the De Gas.Good Luck


----------

